# קרדיטים - גיל ואביה, 23.5.13 	  	 	 		 		  		 		 	   	     |@



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

קרדיטים - גיל ואביה, 23.5.13
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




|@ 
טוב, אז אחרי שמונה חודשים של הכנות, חתונה אחת מדהימה ומנוחה של כמה ימים, הגיע הזמן להעלות קרדיטים!! 
האמת היא שקצת התלבטתי אם להעלות את הקרדיטים האלו או לא. הסיבה לכך היא שרוב מה שאכתוב כנראה לא יעזור יותר מדי לבנות, בגלל שההכנות לחתונה שלי היו לא מאד סטנדרטיות. הרבה מהספקים שעזרו לנו היו אנשים שאנחנו מכירים ולא מספקים את שירותיהם לאחרים (למשל שמלת הכלה שתפרה דודה שלי, או העיצוב שעשתה אמא שלי וכו'). 
אבל בכל זאת יש כמה דברים קטנים שבהם דווקא כן אוכל לעזור, ולכן הוחלט לפרסם קרדיטים מלאים! (ואני מודה שאני גם רוצה קצת להשוויץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
אז נתחיל!!!


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

מי אנחנו? 
מי אנחנו?
אני אביה(23) והוא גיל (27), אני סטודנטית לסוציולוגיה ואנתרופולוגיה שנה ב' והוא טבח מקצועי ומנהל מטבח בפיצריה. שנינו במקור מאיזור הצפון- הוא מהקריות ואני מניר עציון. כיום שוכרים דירה במושב קרוב לקריית מלאכי, כי אני לומדת במכללה בסביבה. 
אגב, בהרבה תמונות תראו את גיל עם כיפה- הסיבה לכך היא שניר עציון הוא קיבוץ דתי והוריי הדתיים (אני כבר לא דתיה) ביקשו שגיל ישאר עם כיפה וגיל הסכים לכבד את בקשתם. אמא שלי סרגה לו כיפה במיוחד...


----------



## Ruby Gem (31/5/13)

מסתבר שאני מכירה את בעלך 
פעם מזמן, עבדנו ביחד באותו מוקד שירות לקוחות. אני הייתי נציגה חדשה והוא היה נציג בכיר. גם הבית של ההורים שלי דיי קרוב לבית של ההורים שלו, אז תמיד היינו נוסעים ביחד באוטובוס ויורדים באותה התחנה 
איזה קטע, עולם קטן!

וכמובן- המון המון מזל טוב לכם, יש לכם סיפור היכרות מקסים!


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

באמת? איזה קטע! 
תוכלי לשלוח לי את שמך בהודעה פרטית?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/6/13)

יייייששששש! 
איזה כיף! 
ממש ציפיתי לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך ולשמוע איך היה!


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

איך הכרנו? 
הכרנו ב2010, כמה חודשים לאחר שהשתחררתי מהצבא, דרך חברים משותפים. 
לו בכלל היתה חברה, אז בכלל לא עלתה המחשבה על קשר זוגי, ואנחנו הפכנו לידידים קרובים מאד. כך חלף לו הזמן ואנחנו התרגלנו לשוחח כל יום בטלפון ולהתראות 3-4 פעמים בשבוע. הוא נפרד מבת זוגו אבל בגלל שכל כך היינו רגילים להיות ידידים וזהו, בכלל לא עלה בדעתנו להפוך לזוג- למרות שמסתבר שלכל החברים המשותפים שלנו ואפילו לאמא שלי, זה היה ברור כשמש... 
בקיץ 2011 טסנו לחו"ל כל אחד בנפרד, ויצא שלא ראינו זה את זה שלושה שבועות. 
אז מה שקרה זה שנפל לגיל האסימון שיש לו רגשות כלפיי, וכשחזרנו לארץ שוחחנו על כך- אני הייתי ממש מבולבלת מכל זה, אבל אמרתי שאני מוכנה לתת לזה צ'אנס ומאז אנחנו זוג. אחרי שבוע יחד כבר היה ברור לי לגמרי שאני מאוהבת בו עד מעל הראש. 
כשסיפרנו לחברים שלנו שאנחנו יחד- כולם אמרו לנו ש"הגיע הזמן" וזה היה מבדר מאד..


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

ההצעה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (זהירות, חפירה) 
הקשר שלנו התקדם מאד מהר, כנראה בגלל שהתחלנו אותו כשכבר הכרנו זה את זו כל כך טוב. חודשיים אחרי שהפכנו לזוג עברנו לגור יחד- בעיקר כי אני עוד לפני כן נרשמתי ללימודים וידעתי שאצטרך לעבור דרומה, והוא לא רצה להישאר בקריות, רחוק ממני. 
אז דיבורים על חתונה כבר היו לנו בערך אחרי חצי שנה של מגורים יחד (אמרתי לכם שאנחנו זריזים..) ואני אמרתי לו- "יאללה, בוא נלך לבחור טבעת יחד". הבחור התחלחל ואמר: "מה פתאום! אני מציע לך כמו שצריך! וזה יבוא לך בהפתעה!" 
אז חיכיתי וחיכיתי, ובאוגוסט 2012, קצת פחות משבועיים לפני שחגגנו שנה יחד, הגיעה ההצעה המיוחלת! 
הבחור היה בברצלונה עם המשפחה שלו לכמה ימים, ואני לא יכולתי להצטרף מסיבות כאלו ואחרות.  כשהוא חזר ארצה הוא נחת באמצע הלילה וחזר עם ההורים שלו לבית שלהם, וביקש שאגיע לשם הכי מוקדם בבוקר שאני יכולה. וזה מה שעשיתי.
הגעתי לשם, והוא חיכה לי בחדר שהיה פעם שלו. הוא אמר שיש לו מתנות בשבילי מברצלונה ושהוא גם רוצה להראות לי סרטונים שצילם לי שם. שום דבר לא החשיד אותי- הייתי בטוחה שהוא יחכה כבר עד חגיגות השנה שלנו יחד...
הוא הושיב אותי מול המחשב והראה לי את הסרטונים, שבהם הוא הופיע וסיפר לי איפה הוא נמצא ומה הם עושים שם- כדי שאני לא אתבאס שלא יכולתי לבוא וארגיש כאילו גם אני הייתי שם... חמוד שלי.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הוא נתן לי את המזכרות שהוא קנה לי בכל מקום שראינו בסרטונים, ובסוף בסוף הוא אמר שיש לו עוד מזכרת ובשבילה אני צריכה לקום.
נעמדתי, ואז הוא  אמר לי: "את זוכרת שלפני קצת פחות משנה נתת צ'אנס לקשר שלנו? אז עכשיו אני מבקש ממך צ'אנס נוסף..." וכרגע ברך והוציא טבעת מהממת... 
כמובן שבכיתי מהתרגשות ואמרתי כן, ורצנו לספר למשפחה שלו וגם למשפחה שלי..


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

טבעת האירוסין 
את הטבעת, מסתבר, הוא הזמין דרך האינטרנט מחנות באנגליה. הצורה של הטבעת נקראת "קלאדה" והיא נפוצה באירלנד מאד. הלב מסמל אהבה, הכתר מסמל נאמנות והידיים מסמלות חברות. 
ביקשתי ממנו מלכתחילה לא לקנות לי זהב ויהלומים, זה לא הסגנון שלי. הטבעת עשויה כסף, משובצת זרקון (בכתר) ואמתיסט (בלב). רואים שהוא בחר אותה מתוך הכרות איתי, עם האהבה שלי לאירלנד ולצבע הסגול..


----------



## bluestvixen (31/5/13)

קלאדה! 
איזה יופי! טבעת מהממת


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

מסיבת רווקים ומסיבת רווקות! (בנפרד) 
לשנינו היה ברור שהמסיבות שלנו יהיו קטנות ואינטימיות, בלי בלגאנים, לא חשפניות או חשפנים ולא סקסולוגית וכו'.. זה פשוט לא מתאים לאופי הביישני שלנו. 
המסיבה שלו היתה עם חברי הילדות שלו, מנגל כיפי ופשוט, רק הם.
המסיבה שלי היתה בחצר בית של אחת החברות הכי טובות שלי, וכללה מדורה, מרשמלו, אוכל חלבי וטעים והרבה דיבורים של בנות. קיבלתי מהן מתנה, בקבוק זכוכית שקושט יפה- בקבוק משאלות. כל אחת מהחברות כתבה לי ברכות ואיחולים לקראת החתונה, נתנה לי לקרוא ואני קיפלתי את הפתק ושמתי בבקבוק. זו מתנה ממש מקסימה בעיניי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני לא מוצאת את התמונות עכשיו, מקווה שאח"כ אמצא כדי שאוכל להעלות.


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

גן אירועים 
היה לנו ברור שנתחתן בגן האירועים של הקיבוץ שבו גדלתי, קיבוץ ניר עציון, מכמה סיבות:
א. המקום ממש יפה- פתוח וירוק ומקסים.
ב. בני הקיבוץ מקבלים אותו בחינם (זה בעיקרון כולל גן "עירום" שיש בו רק תאורה. על השכרת הציוד אספר בהמשך)
ג. יש שם בריכה
ד. זה קרוב לבית של ההורים שלי, שבו רציתי להתארגן

מנהל האירוע שלנו הוא חבר קרוב של המשפחה ועשה לנו כבר שלוש חתונות (של אחיי הגדולים) בגן האירועים של ניר עציון. הוא עשה בשבילנו מעל ומעבר וידענו שברגע שדברים בידיים שלו, אנחנו יכולים להיות רגועים. 
נתנו לו 1000 ש"ח יותר ממה שהוא ביקש עבור העבודה שלו, כי זה הגיע לו.


----------



## afrikana (1/6/13)

שאלה על גן האירועים המקסים 
הי, 
קודם כל התמונות מקסימות!

אפשר לשאול מה שם הגן, ואם יש לו אתר אינטרנט?
כי חברה טובה שלי מחפשת משהו בדיוק בסגנון הזה...


----------



## אביה המואביה (1/6/13)

המממ זהו ש.. 
זהו גן אירועים של הקיבוץ שבו גדלתי, הוא משמש את בני הקיבוץ בלבד..


----------



## RegiKo (2/6/13)

מהמם!


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

השכרת ציוד 
טוב, אז כמו שאמרתי, גן האירועים לא כולל בתוכו שום דבר חוץ מתאורה. 
זה בעצם כמו לעשות חתונה בחצר בית מבחינת ההתנהלות, רק שהיו לנו 530 אורחים..
פנינו לחברה בשם "סטייל כלים", שהיא חברה שמשכירה ציוד לאירועים ויושבת בקיבוץ יפעת. בעלי החברה הם חברים טובים של ההורים שלי וכבר עבדנו איתם בעבר, כך שהעלויות עבורנו היו נמוכות משמעותית מעלויות לאדם חיצוני שיגיע.
הם בעצם דאגו לנו לכל הציוד בחתונה- שולחנות וכיסאות, מפות, מפיות, שפינגים, כלי אוכל, מזנונים ושולחן בר וכו' וכו'. הגענו אליהם למחסן לבחור מה בדיוק אנחנו רוצים, מנהל האירוע שלנו דאג להמשך ההתנהלות מולם בקשר לכמויות הציוד הנחוצות, וזה הכל.


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

קייטרינג ובר 
בן זוגי טבח, וכמי שעוסק באוכל, היה לו חשוב שיוגש אצלנו אוכל טוב ומגוון.
לקחנו את הקייטרינג של ניר עציון- לניר עציון יש מפעל מזון שבין היתר מספק שרותי קייטרינג לאירועים. כבר טעמתי מהאוכל הזה המון פעמים וזה אוכל מוצלח מאד, ולאחר בדיקה של בן הזוג הוחלט לקחת אותם.
מעבר לכך, כיוון שזהו קייטרינג של הקיבוץ, קיבלנו אותו במחירים מגוחכים.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הרוב המוחלט של האורחים בחתונה סיפרו שהאוכל היה מוצלח וטעים. הוא הוגש במזנונים ולפי מה שהבנתי (לא שמתי לב בעצמי), לא היה עומס על המזנונים.
היה מזנון קינוחים בסוף הארוחה, עם עוגות מוס ופאי ופירות וכו', שלפי מה שסיפרו לי (לא טעמתי) היו מוצלחים מאד. 
את בר המשקאות החלטנו לעשות בעצמינו- קנינו אלכוהול עצמאית והצבנו ברמנים מצוות המלצרים של שמעון (מנהל האירוע) שיגישו משקאות. גיל ואני לא מבינים באלכוהול כל כך כי אנחנו לא שתיינים, אז אמרנו לשמעון שירכיב לנו את הבר בעצמו וסמכנו עליו. החברים מספרים שהיה מוצלח (לא נגעתי באלכוהול אז אני לא יודעת).


----------



## spur (1/6/13)

אפשר שאלונת לגבי ציוד הבר? 
תוכלי לתת סדר גודל של מחירים לציוד הבר? השכרת כוסות וכו'?

תודה!


----------



## אביה המואביה (1/6/13)

אם לומר את האמת... 
אין לי שמץ של מושג. 
א', המחיר היה אחרי הנחה די גדולה, כמו שהסברתי. 
ב', מנהל האירוע שלנו קנה כוסות חד פעמיות יפות ואיכותיות לבר, לשימוש בזמן הריקודים (בקבלת פנים היו כלי זכוכית) כדי שלא יקרו מצבים של אנשים שיכורים ששוברים כוסות זכוכית ברחבה... 

אני ממש לא יודעת להגיד לך, צר לי.


----------



## spur (1/6/13)

תודה ומזל טוב


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

הזמנות 
לא רצינו הרבה התעסקות עם ההזמנות וגם לא רצינו להוציא עוד כסף על עיצוב שיעוצב במיוחד עבורנו. עם זאת, היה חשוב לנו שההזמנה תהיה מכובדת ויפה.
מצאנו את אתר "טוקסידו" ושוטטנו בין העיצובים הקיימים שלהם. בחרנו 3 דוגמאות שאהבנו וביקשנו שישלחו לנו דוגמאות בדואר- הם עושים את זה בחינם. 
קיבלנו כמה ימים אח"כ את הדוגמאות ואהבנו אותן מאד. הם אפילו שלחו לנו דוגמא על נייר פנינה. 
בסוף בחרנו את אחד מהעיצובים שנשלחו אלינו והזמנו אותו על נייר פנינה, יחד עם מעטפות לבנות. קיבלנו תזכורות ממוגנטות בחינם.
כל ההתנהלות מול טוקסידו היתה נהדרת וחלקה- הם נתנו לנו מענה זריז ומכובד, ההזמנות היו איכותיות ומרשימות והעלות היתה ממש נוחה. 
כל ההתנהלות היתה בטלפון ובמיילים וזה היה ממש נוח לנו. ההזמנות נשלחו לנו עם שליח עד הבית, הם מתחייבים על עד שישה ימי עסקים מהרגע שבו משלמים להם על ההזמנה. בפועל ההזמנות הגיעו אלינו תוך שלושה ימים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אה, גם ביקשנו מהם שידפיסו לנו הזמנה אחת בגדול כדי שנוכל לתלות אותה על לוח המודעות בקיבוץ (נו, מזמינים את כל הקיבוץ, ככה זה אצלינו) והם עשו זאת ללא עלות נוספת.

צד א' של ההזמנה:


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

צד ב':


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

ההזמנה שנתלתה על לוח המודעות: 
אמא שלי לקחה את מה שהדפיסו עבורנו בגדול, גזרה, הדביקה וקישטה, וזו התוצאה:


----------



## Ruby Gem (31/5/13)

איזה יופי! 
ממש אהבתי את ההזמנה, עדינה ויפה.
מתחברת מאוד לציטוט ששמתם...


----------



## ronitvas (1/6/13)

מקסים!! 
איזה כיף של קרדיטים! שמרתי זמן במיוחד בשלהם


----------



## אביה המואביה (1/6/13)

ייאי תודה


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

שיער 
את השיער עשתה לי בחורה מקסימה ששמה אלה. היא מנתניה ועשתה לחברה שלי את התסרוקת לחתונה. היא גם מאפרת, אם כי אותי היא לא איפרה. בד"כ היא מסרקת נשים דתיות וחרדיות, אבל היא מאד מוכשרת והתחברתי אליה מאד. 
הגעתי אליה הביתה לתסרוקת נסיון והיא מייד קלטה את הסגנון שלי. ביום החתונה היא הגיעה לבית של ההורים שלי (שם התארגנתי) וסיפרה שיום לפני כן התאשפזה בבית חולים בגלל בעיות קיבה, השתחררה במיוחד בשביל החתונה שלי (!!!) ואחר כך היא חוזרת לבית החולים... היא סיפרה לי את זה רק תוך כדי התסרוקת והייתי בשוק.. 
היא עשתה עבודה נהדרת. חלק מהתסרוקת היה לעשות לי תלתלים עם בייביליס ולהרים לי תלתל- תלתל עם סיכות למעלה. במהלך החתונה חברה שלי שחררה לי את התלתלים כך שהתסרוקת נראתה משוחררת יותר, וזה היה מקסים. הסיכות שמרו על התלתלים שלא יתפרקו (לו הייתי הולכת כך כל הערב הם היו מתיישרים) וזה נראה אלגנטי מאד.


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

איפור 
בקיבוץ ישנה אישה מקסימה בשם אווה, והיא חברה של המשפחה כבר שנים. אני ושתי הבנות הגדולות שלה גדלנו יחד כמו אחיות. 
אווה מלמדת מגמת עיצוב שיער ואיפור בתיכון, והיא הציעה לאפר אותי כמתנה לחתונה. בגלל שהיא מכירה אותי מילדות, סמכתי עליה מאד, ובאיפור הנסיון ראיתי שעשיתי נכון- היא איפרה אותי עדין מאד, בדיוק כמו שאני אוהבת (אני לא מתאפרת ביום-יום) וביום החתונה הגעתי לבית הספר שבו היא מלמדת והיא איפרה אותי שם. 
האיפור לא אכזב אותי, וחוץ מקצת חידושים של הליפסטיק- לא היה צריך כלום. הוא נשאר פיקס כל הערב, וגם אחרי שקפצתי לבריכה (כן כן, חכו לתמונות) היה קשה להוריד חלק ממנו.. 

בתמונה רואים חידוש של הליפסטיק בבית של הוריי. אעלה לכאן אח"כ תמונות שאחי צילם מתהליך האיפור עצמו.


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

ה-ש-מ-ל-ה-! 
את שמלת הכלה שלי תפרה הדודה המוכשרת שלי. 
היא לא עוסקת בזה באופן מקצועי, אבל היא תופרת ברמה מאד גבוהה וכבר תפרה את שמלות הכלה של בנות הדודות שלי. 
אם הייתי רוצה שמלה עם מחוך או חצאית נפוחה, לא הייתי מבקשת ממנה כי זה יותר מדי בשבילה. אבל זה גם ככה לא הסגנון שלי.
הלכתי איתה לשני סלוני כלות כדי למדוד דברים ולהיסגר על מה שמתאים לי, ואחר כך הלכנו יחד לנחלת בנימין לבחור את הבדים. הגעתי אליה פעם בשלושה שבועות בערך למדידה (התחלנו חמישה חודשים לפני החתונה), והנה התוצאה לפניכם! 
השמלה היתה נוחה, ישבה עליי בדיוק בדיוק, וכמעט שלא הרגשתי אותה בחתונה. היה לי נוח לרקוד בה, ללכת לצילומים מקדימים וכל השאר.
מתחת לשמלה לבשתי חזיה ומחטב (מה לעשות, אני לא בדיוק רזונת), וזה לגמרי הספיק עם הגזרה הזו של השמלה. את החזיה והמחטב קניתי ב"אפרודיטה", והבדים לשמלה נקנו בחנות בשם "ונוס" בנחלת בנימין (משעשע, ונוס ואפרודיטה..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## orangeada (31/5/13)

איזו דודה מוכשרת! השמלה מקסימה ומחמיאה


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

ומאחורה


----------



## Guronet (31/5/13)

השמלה יפהפיה! אהבתי את שילוב התחרה 
בשרוולים.
את ממש כלה קלאסית ויפה! 
אני מקנאה בבחירות שלך בחתונה ובעיקר בבחירה ליערוך את החתונה בקיבוץ שלך,
אילו הקיבוץ שלי היה קצת יותר קרוב למרכז...

מזל טוב!!


----------



## אביה המואביה (1/6/13)

תודה רבה! 
אין ספק שלהתחתן בקיבוץ זה משהו שחסך לנו המון כאב ראש, והיה בדיוק הסגנון שלנו.


----------



## yael s d (31/5/13)

כ"כ הולם אותך 
איזה כייף זה שמלה מוצלחת. באמת שאני מקווה ששלי תראה עליי כ"כ מוצלחת כמו שזו נראית עלייך (ולדעתי זו המחמאה הכי גדולה שכלה לעתיד יכולה לתת לחברתה....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## אביה המואביה (1/6/13)

אני מאחלת לך שתהי שלמה עם המראה שלך ביום החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



והכי חשוב- שתהי רגועה ותהני.


----------



## ronitvas (1/6/13)

את נראית מצויין! 
כן, מחטב, לא מחטב - השמלה יושבת בול ומחמיאה מאוד
והחיוך....


----------



## אביה המואביה (1/6/13)

תודה רבה!!


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

נעליים 
טוב, אז אני כלה גבוהה. יותר גבוהה מהחתן (בשני ס"מ). ובגלל הגובה, יש לי גם רגל לא קטנה (מידה 41). חיפשתי הרבה נעל או סנדל שטוחים לגמרי, בלי שמץ של עקב או פלטפורמה, אבל הדגמים שמצאתי ברוב המקומות לא היו לרוחי כל כך. אז אמא לקחה אותי ליפו, ושם מצאנו חנות בשם "מייק עיצובים". יש לו מבחר גדול של דוגמאות והוא עושה נעליים בהזמנה אישית.
בחרתי לי את הדגם ואת הגובה של הסנדל, את הצבע ואת הקישוטים והוא מדד לי את הרגליים ועיצב סנדלים בהתאמה מדוייקת. הסנדלים נשלחו לי בדואר עם קבלה והגיעו בדיוק בפרק הזמן אליו מייק (בעל הבית מן הסתם) התחייב. 
הסנדלים היו ממש נוחות- נשארתי בהן כל הערב, רקדתי בלי סוף ולא הרגשתי אותן בכלל! הרגליים אמנם כאבו לי, אבל זה היה בגלל שאני לא רגילה לרקוד הרבה. הסנדלים עצמן נפלאות ויפהפיות!


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

בגדי חתן 
בגדי חתן
את בגדי החתן קנינו בפולגת. הבחור עצמו בחר את הכל, מא' ועד ת', ואני הייתי מאד מרוצה מהבחירות שלו. 
הוא לבש חולצה תכלת עם שרוולים ארוכים עד אחרי החופה, ולאחר מכן החליף לחולצה כחולה מכופתרת עם שרוול קצר לרוב המוחלט של הריקודים. בסוף בסוף, הוא החליף לחולצת טריקו כזו עם כיתוב, כמו שיש אצל חתנים רבים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הוא מדווח שהיה לו נוח מאד בבגדים שבחר לאורך כל החתונה.


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

תכשיטים 
חמותי רצתה מאד לקנות לי מתנה לאירוסין ושאלה אותי מה אני רוצה. אז אמרתי לה שנלך לבחור יחד שרשרת שאיתה אלך בחתונה, והיא שמחה. 
הלכנו למגנוליה ושם בחרתי שרשרת כסף ופנינים, וחמותי התעקשה להוסיף צמיד תואם. אני ממש אהבתי אותם ואני אמשיך ללכת איתם כמובן גם אחרי החתונה, בשבתות, חגים ואירועים אחרים.


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

כלה במשקפיים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב, אז מלכתחילה היה לי ברור שאני אתחתן במשקפיים.
למה? מכמה סיבות:
1) העיניים שלי נורא רגישות ואני לא יכולה ללכת עם עדשות בגלל זה, וממש אין לי חשק להסתבך עם זה בחתונה.
2) כולם מכירים אותי ורגילים לראות אותי במשקפיים, כי אני מרכיבה אותם כבר מכיתה ה'. 
3) אני אוהבת את המראה שלי במשקפיים הרבה יותר מהמראה שלי נטול המשקפיים.
אז הלכתי ל"אופטיקה הזורע"- אנחנו לקוחות קבועים שלהם במשפחה- ושם עשיתי משקפיים עדינים-עדינים, ללא מסגרת, עם מוטות כסופים. אני חושבת שזה מאד התאים למראה הכלתי שרציתי


----------



## tooli264 (2/6/13)

בדיוק הסיבות שבגללן החלטתי (בלי התלבטות רבה) להתחתן במשקפיים.
חבל שאין עוד הרבה כלות כאלה כי בעיניי זה מקסים!


----------



## American Starfish (10/6/13)

גם אני הלכתי עם משקפיים בחצי השני 
של החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני שמחה שעוד כלות עשו את זה...
לך המשקפיים מאוד מתאימות ומחמיאות!
(אני בתחילת החתונה הייתי בלי כלום, מהסיבה הראשונה שציינת- עיניים רגישות,
אבל ברחבת הריקודים כבר רציתי לראות מה אני עושה, שלא אפול על מישהו בטעות... חחח)


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

תספורת לחתן 
גיל  ביקש שאזכיר במיוחד את העניין הזה, כיוון שהוא יצא מאד לא מרוצה. 
לספר שאליו הלך קוראים דוד ברק והוא יושב בקריית מוצקין. גיל ומשפחתו הסתפרו אצלו דרך קבע.
אז גיל הלך שבוע לפני החתונה להסתפר, כדי שלא יהיה לו שיער מכוסח מדי בחתונה עצמה, ודוד הנחה אותו לבוא אליו ביום החתונה כדי לסדר לו קצת את השיער שיעמוד יפה. הם קבעו תור לשעה שלוש אחר הצהריים, וגיל הבהיר לו שזה יום החתונה ויש לו לו"ז שצריך להיות מאד מדוייק וצפוף. 
ביום החתונה גיל הגיע בשעה הנקובה, והיה צריך לחכות 20 דקות כדי שדוד יתפנה אליו, זאת לאחר שהבהיר לו שהוא ממהר כי זהו יום חתונתו. 
גיל לא היה מרוצה בכלל מההתנהלות שלו.


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

המפגש 
וואו, הייתי כל כך לחוצה לפני שהוא בא!! התרגשתי בטירוף וממש חיכיתי לזה שיבוא כבר.. לא התראינו שבוע לפני כן, וזה היה מרגש כפליים.


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

עוד..


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

ועוד..


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

הפסקה קלה מהקרדיטים 
ההמשך יבוא...


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

וכאן המקום להזכיר את הצלמים: 
אז קודם כל, רצינו רק צילום סטילס נטו. לא וידאו, לא עיצוב אלבומים ולא שום דבר אחר. סטילס וזהו. 
היינו חייבים שני צלמים כי זה בכל זאת אירוע של 500 ויותר אנשים.. 
אז הצלמים שלנו היו מאיר בן סירא וזוהר שחר התותחים. 
שניהם מצלמים אירועים אבל בד"כ מגיעים אליהם מפה לאוזן כי זו לא העבודה העיקרית שלהם- הם צלמי עיתונות. 
את מאיר אני מכירה מילדות כי הוא גר בקיבוץ.
אל זוהר הגעתי דרך פורום "אמנות הצילום". כששוחחנו איתו התברר שהוא מכיר את מאיר, וזה יצא לנו טוב.
שניהם ביחד היו מתואמים, כיסו את כל החתונה שלנו בצילומים והיו ממש בלתי מורגשים כמעט- וזה בדיוק מה שרצינו. הם נשארו עד הסוף ממש.
התמונות יצאו נהדרות בעינינו, וההתנהלות מול שניהם היתה נעימה, היתה כימיה מיידית- בעיקר עם זוהר המדהים, שיש לו עין נהדרת לתמונות מעניינות- והיה נהדר!
פחות משבוע אחרי החתונה התמונות כבר היו אצלינו אחרי עיבוד. 

למקדימים יצא איתנו זוהר.


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

יוצאים למקדימים... 
בחרנו להצטלם קרוב מאד לגן האירועים- לא התרחקנו יותר מחמש דקות נסיעה. 

הצטלמנו בהתחלה בעין הוד, אח"כ מאחורי הרפת של ניר עציון (שם פגשנו עדר עיזים) ואח"כ באורווה. קיבוצניקית או לא קיבוצניקית?


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

לוקיישן ראשון- עין הוד


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

עוד..


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

ועוד..


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

עוד


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

עוד


----------



## ronitvas (1/6/13)

תמונות מקסימות!


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

עוד עין הוד


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

זו לא המכונית שלנו- היא סתם עמדה שם, אז הצלם החליט שיהיה יפה לצלם אותנו ליידה. הוא צדק


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)




----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/6/13)

תמונה מקסימה 
רואים את האהבה שלכם!


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

לוקיישן שני- התצפית לכרמל שמאחורי הרפת


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

מלטפים את הגדי.. 
זה מצחיק איך שבתמונות עם בעלי חיים אני מתקרבת ומלטפת והוא כזה בצד, חושש להתקרב..


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

..


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

לוקיישן אחרון- האורווה 
אני עוד צריכה לכווץ עוד תמונות משם, הן כבדות מדי. אעשה את זה מאוחר יותר, בנתיים יש תמונה אחת:


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

נסיון שני


----------



## ברבורה (31/5/13)

איזה יפה  
כמה אומץ היה לך להצטלם ליד בעלי חיים בעודך לבושה בשמלת כלה!


----------



## אביה המואביה (1/6/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בן זוגי אומר- פעם קיבוצניקית, תמיד קיבוצניקית...


----------



## Raspail (31/5/13)

יאאאאאא איזו תמונה מקסימה!!!!!! 
אהבתי!


----------



## Norma Desmond (2/6/13)

אוי, איזה יופי של תמונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תמונות חתונה עם בעלי חיים תמיד מרגשות אותי, לא יודעת למה
את נראית כזו כלה טבעית ומקסימה בתמונה הזו


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

זר כלה 
את הזר עיצבה לי אמי היקרה והמוכשרת. הראיתי לה כמה תמונות של זרים שאהבתי, והיא עשתה לי משהו דומה. בזר יש ורדים ופרחי נץ החלב.


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

עיצוב 
את העיצוב אמא שלי התעקשה לעשות, כמו גם בחתונות של האחים שלי. 
אמא שלי היא שוזרת פרחים- בעבר היתה עוסקת בעיצוב אירועים באופן מקצועי, אבל בעשור האחרון עושה את זה בהתנדבות לבני משפחה וחברים קרובים בלבד. 
ידענו מראש שהיא לא תוותר על העיצוב, למרות שניסינו להוריד אותה מזה- זו עבודה קשה ולא רציתי שהיא תעבוד קשה כל כך בשביל החתונה- אבל אמא שלי עקשנית נורא. זה היה קרב אבוד מראש. 
מה שכן, ברגע שהבנו שהיא זו שתעצב את החתונה, ידענו שיהיה מדהים. אמא שלי לא מוותרת על שום פרט, ומהרגע שבו הודענו על נישואינו היא התחילה לתכנן, לאגור כל מיני חפצים שישמשו אותה בעיצוב, לחשוב על רעיונות חדשים וכו'. 
את רוב הפרחים אמא קנתה מ"פרחי זיו" במושב היוגב. המומחיות שלהם היא ורדים, ואמא קנתה מהם 500(!!!) ורדים (היא קנתה סוג ב', הם יפים לא פחות מסוג א' ועולים משמעותית פחות) ועוד פרחים לחתונה. 
אין ספק שהעיצוב יצא מאד מיוחד. 


מרכזי שולחן:


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

עוד מרכזי שולחן 
את הפרפרים, אגב, גזרו אמא שלי ואמא של גיל. הדביקו אותם אמא שלי וחברה שלה, ביום החתונה. (אמא שלי פסיכית בדברים האלו, עובדת עד הרגע האחרון..)


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

זרים בתוך מסגרות עץ 
היו 5-6 כאלו תלויים בשורה (בגבהים שונים) על רקע של איזה מעבר שכוסה בבד לבן.. זה היה ממש יפה.


----------



## Olga1986 (1/6/13)

מסגרות הפרחים נראות מדהים!!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/6/13)

איזה רעיון מיוחד! 
ממש מקסים! 
מאד מתחברת לסגנון הזה.


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

החופה 
החופה עמדה על שתי בריכות קטנות צמודות, בהן צפו שני זרי פרחים עם נר ענק באמצע. גם את הזרים האלו אמא שלי עיצבה.


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

עוד חופה 
את הבד של החופה ציירה הבת של מי שאיפרה אותי- מור. היא גדולה ממני בשנתיים וממש גדלנו יחד. את הבד הזה היא ציירה במסגרת פרוייקט לבגרות באמנות בכיתה י"ב שלה, ובאותה שנה שבה היא הגישה את הפרוייקט התחתן אח שלי. אמא שלי ביקשה את הבד הזה לחופה, ומאז עוד כמה זוגות התחתנו מתחת לחופה הזו. אני זכרתי אותה מהחתונה של אחי והחלטתי שזו החופה שאני רוצה. 

יפה, לא?


----------



## Guronet (2/6/13)

מאוד יפה ומיוחדת!


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

הגן בשעות החשכה


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

כיסא כלה 
זו בעצם נדנדה שככה סתם נראית די מעפנה, אבל אמא שלי הפכה אותה לכיסא כלה ממש יפה.
בקבלת הפנים הסתובבתי, וכ-20 דקות לפני החופה הלכתי לכיסא הכלה והתיישבתי, וסביבי המון אורחים שבאים לומר מזל טוב ולבקש ברכה (כן כן, הרבה אורחים דתיים בחתונה, כבר אמרתי?). 
לפני החופה גיל בא לכסות את הפנים שלי בהינומה, והלך לחכות לי בחופה. אח"כ ליוו אותי עד שביל הכניסה לחופה, וגיל יצא לקראתי והלכנו יחד לחופה. 

אהבתי את הסידור הזה, זה נתן לי גם להיות עם האורחים, גם קצת זמן לנשום ולשבת, וגם לשוחח עם מי שקרוב אליי (שניגש לכיסא).


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

רבנות, מקווה והדרכת כלה 
טוב, הדבר הראשון שהלכנו לעשות אחרי שקבענו תאריך לחתונה היה לגשת לרב רונן לוביץ' ולבשר לו שאנחנו מתחתנים, ולבקש ממנו להיות הרב בחופה שלנו. 
הרב רונן לוביץ' הוא הרב של הקיבוץ שבו גדלתי והוא מכיר אותי ממש מילדות. הוא חיתן את כל האחים שלי והיה לי ברור שאני רוצה שיחתן גם אותי. 
כיוון שהוא כל כך מבוקש ועמוס, הלכנו אליו שמונה חודשים מראש כדי לשריין אותו ליום החתונה שלנו, והוא מצידו שמח מאד לעשות זאת. 
הוא הנחה את החופה באופן מושלם- תמציתי, מעניין, קצר ולעניין. נהניתי להקשיב לו. 

בנוגע לרבנות- כיוון שאני רשומה בניר עציון, החלטנו לפתוח את התיק ברבנות חוף הכרמל, שידועה כרבנות ידידותית מאד מאחר והיא מנוהלת על ידי הרב גבריאל סוראני, שהוא אחד מרבני צה"ר אם אינני טועה ואדם מקסים בפני עצמו.
ההתנהלות מול הרבנות היתה חלקה ונעימה, בלי שום תקלות ושום אי נעימויות. 
את הדרכת הכלה עשיתי אצל לאה רוזנברג, שגם היא מניר עציון והיא אמא של חברה טובה שלי. רוב הזמן שוחחנו על מערכת היחסים בין בני זוג ופחות על עניינים טכניים, בעיקר כי לאה יודעת שאני כבר יודעת את העניינים הטכניים טוב מאד. היא אישה נעימה ומקסימה, מקבלת כל אחד ואחת באשר הם. היא יודעת שאני יוצאת בשאלה והיא אחת מהאנשים הבודדים שלא ניסו מעולם להחזיר אותי בתשובה, על אף שהיא ומשפחתה הם אנשים אדוקים למדי. 
לאה היא גם הבלנית במקווה של ניר עציון, שבו טבלתי. הגענו למקווה (אני, שתי חברות הכי טובות, אמא שלי, אמא של גיל ואחותו, ועוד חברה שהיא הבת של לאה) ולאה הדליקה לי נרות סביב המקווה ופיזרה פרחים. כשבאתי לטבול היא כיבתה לי את האור, לא בדקה שום דבר ולא תחקרה, רק הנחתה אותי מה צריך לעשות. היא אפילו הסתובבה כשנכנסתי למים וכשיצאתי מהם. 
כשסיימתי להתלבש ויצאתי, היא ושאר הבנות זרקו עליי סוכריות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



זו באמת הייתה חוויה נחמדה.


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

טקס החופה 
אז כמו שכתבתי קודם, את הטקס ניהל הרב רונן לוביץ'. הטקס לא ארך זמן רב, על אף שאת שבע הברכות ברכו אנשים שונים (חברים וקרובי משפחה) וגם שרו חלק מהברכות. 
עבר לי נורא מהר.. 
הנה כמה תמונות-
כאן גיל בא לכסות את הפנים שלי


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

אבא מברך אותי לפני החופה


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

מתחת לחופה


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

תשל"כ כמובן


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

אמא משקה אותי ביין


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

יחד..


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

נותן לי טבעת


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

טבעות 
את הטבעות עשינו ב"אוריאל", ברמת גן. היו להם קצת טעויות בהתחלה עם המידות, ואת הטבעת שלי בהתחלה עשו מזהב צהוב למרות שביקשתי אדום, אבל הם תיקנו הכל בלי שום בעיה והכל בסדר גמור. 

אנחנו מאד אוהבים את הטבעות שלנו.


----------



## haych (1/6/13)

הטבעת שלך ממש יפה!


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

תקליטן 
טוב, אז נרשמנו לאתר "סטודנטים נישאים"- אני די ממליצה לכל סטודנט שמתכנן חתונה להירשם לאתר הזה, זה ממש נוח. נותנים שם מס' טלפון ומתקשרים אליך מהאתר כדי לברר מה עוד לא סגרת לחתונה ואיזה סוג של ספקים אתה מעוניין שיפנו אליך. הם ממש לא הציקו לנו, התקשרו רק כשהיה להם באמת מה להציע לנו. 
אז התקשר אלינו קובי פרל, תקליטן מחיפה ונתן לנו הצעת מחיר- עשה לנו הנחה בגלל שאני סטודנטית וכו'.
מצא חן בעינינו והגענו אליו לסטודיו כדי לפגוש אותו ולראות אם מתאים לנו. 
אז אני אספר לכם שקובי הוא איש מקסים, קלט את הראש שלנו מייד והתחבר אלינו מאד. המחירים שלו ממש נוחים גם בלי ההנחה שהוא נתן לנו, והוא איש קליל ונעים שהולך בדיוק לפי החתן והכלה.
יצאנו ממנו בתחושה מאד טובה. חשבנו בהתחלה ללכת לבדוק תקליטנים נוספים לשם ההשוואה, אבל לאחר שבועיים של מחשבה החלטנו לסגור איתו בלי לבדוק אף אחד אחר- ואנחנו ממש שמחים שהלכנו על זה!
קובי דאג להתקשר אלינו לפני החתונה ולהיות איתנו בקשר, לברר אם אנחנו זקוקים לתאורה, להגברה ולציוד נוסף, לברר אם יש לנו דרישות מיוחדות והכל בנועם, רוגע ושלווה אינסופיים. 
בחתונה קובי ידע לשלב את המוזיקה החסידית (מה לעשות, יש הרבה דתיים אצלינו) יחד עם הרוק הישראלי והלועזי, פופ ועוד. אנשים רקדו בטירוף אצלינו ואנחנו לא מפסיקים לקבל מחמאות על המוזיקה המוצלחת- גם בקבלת הפנים וגם בריקודים. 
בנוסף, היה לנו חשוב שהמוזיקה לא תהיה רועשת מדי, כך שאנשים מחוץ לרחבה יוכלו לדבר בינהם בלי לצעוק- וכך היה, וגם על כך קיבלנו פידבקים טובים.


בתמונה- הריקודים החסידיים של ההתחלה:


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

עוד קצת חסידי


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

ועוד קצת בגזרת הבנים


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

וקצת חסידי בגזרת הבנות


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

עוד קצת..


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

ועוד חסידי


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

חברה טובה דואגת שאשתה


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

ועוברים לרקוד יחד! 
פה גיל כבר לובש את החולצה השניה, המכופתרת עם שרוול קצר.


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)




----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

שמייח!


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

תמונה שאני ממש אוהבת


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)




----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)




----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)




----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)




----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

סלואו ראשון


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

עדיין סלואו ראשון 
זה השיר שהיה לנו ברקע: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9_nXlvY6Io


----------



## bluestvixen (31/5/13)

מלך האריות וקלאדה? 
אתם בסדר אתם...


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

תודה


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

עוד מהסלואו 
אחת התמונות האהובות עליי


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

ושוב ריקודים!!


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

יאללה בלגאן!


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

יש לי מלא תמונות מהריקודים שאני עם פה פתוח, כי אני שרה עם המוזיקה!


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

היו גם קשקושים לרחבה 
חברה של אמא שלי קנתה בשבילינו בתל אביב, וגם חבר של גיל קנה את הגיטרות המתנפחות וכלי נגינה נוספים.
זה היה ממש להיט בעיקר אצל הילדים! כשאקבל אישור מההורים שלהם, אעלה תמונות שלהם עם הסקסופונים והגיטרות המתנפחות. זה מצחיק


----------



## Amazing18 (31/5/13)

איזה יופי!!!! 
סטייל החתונה היה החלום שלי, אבל 2 משפחות מזרחיות לעתים דורשים ממך להתפשר על החלום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
פשוט מדהים, הכל הכל הכל..
החשיבה על הפרטים הקטנים... איזה יופי!

ואת מהממת ואני גאה בך המון על שנשארת עם משקפיים, זה צעד אמיץ וזה צעד שמראה כמה את מקבלת את עצמך ושלמה עם עצמך - פשוט מעורר הערצה!!!!


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

וקופצים למים! 
אמרנו לחברים ולמשפחה הקרובה שכדאי להם להביא בגד ים, כי יש בריכה ואנחנו מתכננים לקפוץ. 
בהתחלה היו להם תוכניות זדוניות לזרוק אותנו עם השמלה ובגדי החתן, אבל הסברנו להם יפה שאם הם יעיזו לעשות דבר כזה, הם כבר לא יהיו בין החיים... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שנינו הבאנו בגדי ים, החלפנו וקפצנו עם כולם למים. 
אין הרבה תמונות מזה כי זה היה ממש הסוף של הסוף של האירוע, אז הצלם צילם קצת ושיחררנו אותו הביתה.


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

ועוד מהבריכה..


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

ולפעמים החגיגה נגמרת... 
זהו זה, נגמרו להם שמונה חודשים של תכנונים, הכנות והתרגשות גדולה. 
היה כיף, היה שמח, היה נהדר!
אני גם רוצה להודות לפורום הנפלא הזה שעזר לי בכל הזמן הזה. לא רק בתכנון, אלא גם בחיבוק ובתמיכה שהכותבים כאן מעניקים זה לזה. 
ותודה גם למנהלות הפורום היקרות והנהדרות, שעושות עבודה כל כך נפלאה כאן בפורום הזה ומתאמצות כדי לשמור כאן על האווירה הנעימה והמשפחתית. 
אני לא בורחת לשום מקום, אז מה אם התחתנתי. כיף לי להישאר ולהתרגש בשביל אחרים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אז זהו זה, אני מקווה שנהניתם! 





אביה


----------



## לולית23 (2/6/13)

תודה שפירסמת קרדיטים! 
אתם זוג מקסים ואני ואפילו שאנחנו לא מכירות אני מאחלת לכם חיי זוגיות טובים!
והמון אהבה, אושר ושמחה ביחד!
מזל טוב!


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

אוי, כמעט שכחתי- מתנות לאורחים! 
טוב, אז בעיקרון החלטנו לא לקנות מתנות לאורחים אלא להשקיע את הכסף הזה במשהו כמו צמר גפן מתוק ודוכן סושי שהיו שדרוג לחתונה (ואנשים ממש נהנו מהסושי וגם מצמר הגפן המתוק). 
אבל חברה של אמא (זו שעזרה לה עם העיצוב של המקום וגם זו שקנתה לנו את הקשקושים לרחבה) החליטה שהיא מכינה לנו "עוגות חתונה" מבצק סוכר כמזכרת! 
יום לפני החתונה קיבלנו ארגז עם בערך 300 כאלו, כל אחד שונה מהשני, כל כך יפים, ואת הכל היא הכינה לבד! 
זה ישב בסלסלות בכניסה לגן האירועים, כך שהאורחים שנכנסו יכלו להתכבד באחד כזה. 

הנה תמונה:


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

עוד תמונה


----------



## החלפתיניק (2/6/13)

וואו זה ממש יפה! 
זה גם טעים?


----------



## ronitvas (1/6/13)

איך נהניתי!!! 
ולא רק בגלל שאת אדומה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



חתונות 'דתיות' תמיד עושות לי טוב בלב. 
הייתי בשתיים כאלה ולמרות שהקשר ביני לבין הדת מקרי לחלוטין, יש בזה משהו מיוחד ורוחני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם. חיים טובים ומאושרים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ואת לא הולכת לשום מקום, כן?!


----------



## אביה המואביה (1/6/13)

כן המפקדת!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה על המחמאות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני לא הולכת לשום מקום


----------



## yeela10 (1/6/13)

הכל מקסים. איזה יופי ואיזה כיף


----------



## pilpelet4u (1/6/13)

ממש נהנתי לקרוא את הקרדיטים!!! 
הכל כ"כ מקסים!


----------



## Bobbachka (1/6/13)

איזה יופי!!! 
רואים את האושר והאהבה בעיניים שלכם- מזל טוב!!!

אגב, העיצוב של אמא שלך עם הענפים והפרפרים פשוט מהמם?! (אפשר לגנוב את הרעיון ולהכין הדרכה לבלוג שלי?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## אביה המואביה (1/6/13)

ברור, תרגישי חופשי! 
אמא שלי תשמח לשמוע שאהבו את הרעיון הזה


----------



## Bobbachka (2/6/13)

אז.... יש מדריך! 
זה עשה לי ממש השראה ורצתי לחורשה הסמוכה לקושש עצים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

המדריך להכנת מרכזי השולחן של אביה


----------



## אביה המואביה (2/6/13)

מעולה!!! 
אני אראה לאמא. 
איזה מדריך מצויין!!


----------



## FayeV (1/6/13)

איזה קרדיטים כיפיים 
הכל (ובמיוחד אתם) נראה נהדר!


----------



## lanit (1/6/13)

המון המון המון מזל טוב! 
איזה כיף לכם, שיכולתם לערוך חתונה ב"חצר האחורית"!
נראה מקסים.
מאחלת לכם חיים של זוגיות כיפית ומאושרת וביתית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## החלפתיניק (2/6/13)

קרדיטים מעולים! 
מרגש לקרוא על ההתגייסות של המשפחה והקהילה בה גדלת.
אהבתי במיוחד את התמונות עם בעלי החיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מרכזי השולחן שאמא שלך הכינה מהממים! הפרפרים על הענף... וואו. וגם החופה המצוירת.

את נקראת ממש מתוקה.
שיהיה לכם הרבה אושר ואהבה.


----------



## Shmutzi (2/6/13)

מקסים לקרוא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מאוד נהניתי לראות את התמונות שמשדרות כמה קרובים אתם וכמה כולם באמת התגייסו כדי לשמח אתכם ולעשות לכם הכי טוב ביום הזה.
הקישוטים ממש מוצלחים, החופה המצויירת ממש חד פעמית במיוחד לאור ההיסטוריה שלה והשמחה שלכם נהדרת. 


מזל טוב ואושר גדול בהמשך הדרך!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/6/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
נהניתי מאד מאד לקרוא. האישיות שלך קורנת מההודעות בפורום ורואים (או קוראים) שאת אדם מקסים. 
ועכשיו אפשר לחבר שם לפנים שזה בכלל טוב. 

אהבתי מאד איך החתונה שלכם הפכה להיות אישית בשל העזרה שקיבלתם מאנשים הקרובים אליכם. החל משמלת הכלה שהדודה תפרה ועד העיצוב של אמא שלך. 
מאד מאד אהבתי את הקלילות והכיף ששידרתם. 

נשמע שהיה לכם אירוע מקסים ונשמע שיש לכם את כל הכלים כדי שהחיים שלכם יהיו מקסימים בדיוק באותה מידה אם לא יותר!


----------



## אביה המואביה (2/6/13)

תודה רבה לכולן על הפרגון והמחמאות! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני שמחה שנהניתן מהקרדיטים שלי!


----------



## החלפתיניק (3/6/13)

איזה שירים היו לכם 
בכניסה וביציאה מהחופה?


----------



## אביה המואביה (4/6/13)

בכניסה היה.. 
"תתארו לכם" של שלמה ארצי, וביציאה- "להשתטות לפעמים" של גבי שושן, מהפזמון.


----------

